# Have Email Notifications Been Disabled Again?



## Rathan (Mar 9, 2010)

I noticed after the most recent server maintenance that was recently done I am no longer getting instant email notification for my threads I've subscribed to. Is this being worked on currently and will we be getting this feature back anytime soon?

Thanks in Advance,

- Rathan


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2010)

Nope, not disabled.  At least not deliberately.  I'll have a look see if something happened accidentally.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Morrus. I just re-subscribed to all my threads this morning and yet I'm still not getting email notifications. 

If it could be something on MY end, where would I see that and what would I need to change for instance?

- Rathan


----------



## tadr (Mar 10, 2010)

I've gotten email recently from the server.


----------



## Merkuri (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not getting notifications for my subscribed threads either.  Haven't for a day or two.


----------



## RedBeardJim (Mar 10, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> I'm not getting notifications for my subscribed threads either.  Haven't for a day or two.




Likewise.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 10, 2010)

Even after re-subscribing to all my notified threads it's still not sending me email notifications to my specified email.

Just thought I'd give you guys an update.


----------



## fba827 (Mar 10, 2010)

(this doesn't affect me since I have notifications turned off)
But since at least one person said they're still getting it, those of you not getting it may want to list your email domain (ie. hotmail.com / yahoo.com / aol.com / whatever -- there may be a pattern of one domain blocking it as spam or something).


----------



## Rathan (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm using OrdenKane at gmail dot com currently.


----------



## RedBeardJim (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm on gmail as well. There's nothing from ENWorld showing up in my spam folder.


----------



## Merkuri (Mar 10, 2010)

Also gmail, but it's never been a problem before.


----------



## darjr (Mar 11, 2010)

Nope, not getting them either. And tadr's email was from the system, not a subscribed thread.


----------



## RedBeardJim (Mar 11, 2010)

A follow-up datapoint -- I got my newsletter email today, but still no thread notices.


----------



## RedBeardJim (Mar 16, 2010)

RedBeardJim said:


> A follow-up datapoint -- I got my newsletter email today, but still no thread notices.



And a followup to my followup -- I got an email notification of a PM here on the boards yesterday. Still not getting thread notifications.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm still not getting my email notifications either... just thought I'd confirm Red's confirmation heh...


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm likewise not receiving any thread notification emails either; haven't been for a few weeks. I'm likewise on gmail. Hopefully this'll be resolved soon so that I don't have to waste time checking my favorite threads so often.


----------



## fba827 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ambrus said:


> I'm likewise not receiving any thread notification emails either; haven't been for a few weeks. I'm likewise on gmail. Hopefully this'll be resolved soon so that I don't have to waste time checking my favorite threads so often.




Only mentioning this in case you didn't know ...
But even if you aren't getting email notifications, when you go to "My Account" it shows you your subscribed threads (which should include any thread you've posted in, unless you changed your settings) that have had activity since you last read it.  (Same is true of those you simply subscribe to without actually posting to).  So you do have those threads with new posts in one place even without the email telling you as much.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Mar 29, 2010)

Chiming in. I've not been receiving emails for quite a few weeks now. I miss them.


----------



## Nonei (Apr 5, 2010)

I also haven't been receiving notifications for a few weeks.  Although, I recently subscribed to a few threads as 'daily' notification, and that works... so it may be a good temporary workaround.  Only the instant notification seems broken, at least for me.


----------



## Nonei (Apr 7, 2010)

Update: If this helps: I changed all of my subscriptions to Daily, and I ended up getting a 'daily' notification on each subscribed thread that had had activity since I was last notified of activity... so some were re: posts that were a week old or more... very interesting LOL.  I have now changed them all back to instant, to see if it might fix itself just doing the switch.

Edit: changing them back to instant made the notifications stop coming again.


----------



## Votan (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, I have been having the same issue with instant notification but I did get a newsletter as well.  I have checked spam a few times and no luck.  I have not tried the Daily subscriptuion trick, yet, but I will let know know how it goes.


----------



## Votan (Apr 13, 2010)

Votan said:


> Yes, I have been having the same issue with instant notification but I did get a newsletter as well.  I have checked spam a few times and no luck.  I have not tried the Daily subscriptuion trick, yet, but I will let know know how it goes.




Yes, Nonei's trick with Daily subscriptions is working but the instant subscriptions are not. 

Strange!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 14, 2010)

I realize they are busy people but I'd really like my instant notifications back please


----------



## Votan (Apr 18, 2010)

Rathan said:


> I realize they are busy people but I'd really like my instant notifications back please




Agreed.  The Daily notifications work fine on the threads I  have added them to so I can be pretty sure it isn't a spam filter problem on my end.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2010)

Rathan said:


> I realize they are busy people but I'd really like my instant notifications back please




They're not turned off.  We don't know why they sometimes stop sending.


----------



## Votan (Apr 19, 2010)

Morrus said:


> They're not turned off.  We don't know why they sometimes stop sending.




Ah, a gremlin it is.  

I appreciate you looking into it for us.  I'll update the thread if the instant notifications come back at some point just in case the timing is informative.


----------



## Nonei (Apr 19, 2010)

FYI I tried deleting the subscription on one of my threads and re-subscribing to it as instant, and that didn't fix it.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Apr 19, 2010)

Didn't the last time the notification stopped, something cleared the "blockage" and a like a dam breaking, a flood was released that nearly collapsed the ENWorld computer. Is there a possibility there is a build up of notifications waiting to be released and could take down the server again?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 19, 2010)

Perhaps the server needs more fiber in its diet?


----------



## Merkuri (Apr 19, 2010)

Eric Anondson said:


> Is there a possibility there is a build up of notifications waiting to be released and could take down the server again?




Good point... maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to actually really disable email notifications for a day or so (I'm assuming this will delete the backlog, but it may not) and then re-enable it again.  There's a slight possibility that this will get it working again, but I don't know enough about the forum software to know for sure.

I do know, though, that I've gotten used to going into "My Account" when I get to EN World because I'm so used to email notifications not working.


----------



## Nonei (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been using the direct link to subscriptions under the 'do stuff!' dropdown.

I wouldn't be surprised if there is a buildup waiting to happen: when I switched all mine to 'daily' I got a ton of emails on all the threads.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jul 22, 2010)

Not working for me either (Instant) on either hotmail or gmail.


----------

